# Mass Wine Club



## pbertelli (Sep 14, 2020)

Hi all,

How many of us are there in Mass? Disappointed we don't have at least one wine club or something, at least that I have been able to find. Anyone know of any? If not, would be interested in taking part in one if one was started?

Obviously, this would be organized now and postponed until COVID permits.


----------



## Paulietivo (Mar 7, 2021)

I'm in Massachusetts. Where are you located?


----------



## Rice_Guy (Mar 8, 2021)

pbertelli said:


> Obviously, this would be organized now and postponed until COVID permits.


the clubs that I am in are meeting on zoom with other outside events as picking grapes at the local vineyard, outside January wine tasting, ,,,, time to start it


----------

